# Seeds wont crack



## Stufart (Aug 17, 2013)

I put a super silver haze as well as Cronic into the the glass of water and after 1 week they still have cracked. Should I stick with them or toss them out with the water? One of the seeds, a big bud I think popped over night, went straight into the wet paper towel then I checked on it the next mourning and the tap rood was 1inch long, holy snappin duck crap batman, I didnt know they grow that fast. Is this baby on steroids or what?   

Stufart


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

After a week. Holy shnitzle batman.  
Usually I'll go 24-48hrs max in water. Just to hydrate the seed. Then into moist soil 1/4" in cover spray top. A lil add suran wrap over top n in few days there poppin. 
Hard to say dude. Won't hurt to toss in soil n under some warmth. But a wk. almost wanna say. Ain't gonna happen. But never know. 

Big bud ehh. One of my first strains. 
LH.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 18, 2013)

You've done what I did on my first germination ever.... drown your seeds  

I would get them out asap, and just attempt the paper towel method... that's the only method I'm using from here on out, personally. 

But either way, that's how I learned (cup o water.. push em down after about an hour and they sink.. give 24-36 hours and you've got tap root)... it didn't work out quite that way for me. I did 5 FEM seeds, and got 3 out of 5 after over 36 hours in water, I took them out and did wet paper towels on a plate, covered with a dish for no light. I seemed to have drown the other 2 when they were in the cup. 

If you've gone a week, they are surely drown :shrug: 

If I were to do cup-o-water again, I would scruff the shells up first with a bit of sandpaper. :aok:


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 18, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> After a week. Holy shnitzle batman.
> Usually I'll go 24-48hrs max in water. Just to hydrate the seed. Then into moist soil 1/4" in cover spray top. A lil add suran wrap over top n in few days there poppin.
> Hard to say dude. Won't hurt to toss in soil n under some warmth. But a wk. almost wanna say. Ain't gonna happen. But never know.
> 
> ...


:yeahthat: 

"JUST TO HYDRATE THE SEED"

That's it and all you need to do and I usually only do it for seeds that are over a year old. I also just do it like soaking dry beans for cooking ... overnight and plant the next day. 8-12 hours or so.

These *internet* methods like the long soaks, paper towel and such seem to kill more beans than anything and just keep the seed companys in business.

The Mandala seed co guide to germination/planting is about the most correct way to go about it, if you want to do some reading.:icon_smile:   Pretty much what LH and myself do and not a paper towel in sight. 

Wet

LH... Green mojo to you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2013)

> These *internet* methods like the long soaks, paper towel and such seem to kill more beans than anything and just keep the seed companys in business.



:aok:


I tried all those methods and found that germing natural works best...I like to put beans in fridge ...this IMO..represents winter time...than when brought out thinks its spring time...than into peatpuck..and on germination mat..this is moving into summer...If all the enviormental things are in order..than I get a higher %....Mojo for the grow

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2013)

Stufart, have i taught you nothing? Go into Mandelaseeds.com and read how to plant seeds. sprouting mojo.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 18, 2013)

I know, I read to many dam sits. I will only consult with the oracles here first.


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 18, 2013)

Not oracles, just old gardeners.

Wet


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

:yeahthat:

LH

Wait a min who u callin old.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2013)

Who you calling an oracle???? I think i better look up oracle. LOL


----------



## Melvan (Aug 18, 2013)

I always plant direct to ProMix bx moistened with either 1tsp GH Florablend/gal or the same using VitaMax Plus from GroTrek. 

After wetting, make a channel about a 1/4 inch long, and a 1/4 inch deep in the center of your seed pot, put the seed in the center of the channel, use your fingers to "pinch" the sides of the channel together firm but loose, don't pack, tent with a plastic bag, put under the light, and BAM! Sprouts. Usually see green by day 3.

Can't remember the last time I didn't have a seed come up doing it this way, even if it was weak and got culled.


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 18, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> LH
> 
> Wait a min who u callin old.



Well, me anyway.  In 11 days my wife will be happy because I'll have to stop singing "When I'm 64":holysheep: 

Rose... Oracle is good ... I think. There was one in The Matrix.:hubba: 

Wet


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 19, 2013)

_*Just a few helpful thoughts,*_


_*Soaking seeds in water/wet  paper towels is a method which can be used for old seeds (3+ years) that  are drying up and losing germination power; and for pure land race  equatorial strains such as from Africa. Fresh seeds have a healthy  embryo whose cells are filled with water, but excess water causes the  cells to bloat, depletes oxygen and leads to the tissue rotting away  before the seed embryo can germinate. 

Old seeds have lost water in the cell tissue, the embryo starts to  shrivel, which is why germination rates drop the older the seeds are.  Therefore, old seeds (ie. 3+ years) can soak up more water before  adverse conditions cause them to rot. This is one of the main reasons  why various seed stock reacts differently to pre-germination methods. 

Some growers make the mistake of soaking seeds in water for up to 1-2  days because it may have worked in the past with other seeds. This does  not mean, however, that this method can be used for all seeds. In fact,  old stock or equatorial cannabis seeds should only be soaked in water  for a few hours at the most. 

 Moisture & Heat
85 - 90 degrees F  is best and required to make the seed germinate.  A  warm heating pad, or a good warm surface ,  sterile non bleached,  no  color,  and no pretty patterns using coloring at all paper towels. 

I have seen lots of folks try to sprout beans using this method, but they all forget that those plates get cold.
 Conversely with the warmth be certain to not allow the medium to dry out. 

 Remember that beans dropped by the mother plant outdoors have to go  through a dormant time, (winter) usually. I think somewhere in there is  where the bean may get a crack in the shell, or maybe just that right  amount of roughing for it to split and start the growth.

Then the spring warm up of the ground trips the beans into sprouting.  The conditions have to be pretty much correct for this to happen in  nature.

 Go slow and set it all in place first before you introduce the beans.  For the beans early life I prefer to use distilled water, but as soon as  the bean is established in soil I start to use my aquarium water. The  young plants love the small amounts of nitrates from the fish  excretions, and the uneaten food.

Timing for the introduction to light is also important.

A new start pokes it's head above the soil, and starts utilizing light immediately...

 You do not want to use a 400 watt HPS on some newborn's ya know. A soft  grow cfl will work for a week or two until baby starts to toughen up a  tad. Only after baby has a good start then you want to introduce  stronger lighting, and a fan for plant movement to help toughen the  stalk. As with all plants easy does it...

smoke in peace
KupunaKane:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 19, 2013)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Well, me anyway.  In 11 days my wife will be happy because I'll have to stop singing "When I'm 64":holysheep:
> 
> Rose... Oracle is good ... I think. There was one in The Matrix.:hubba:
> 
> Wet




Lol. Just playin.  
Wife's making ya quit singing. I kinda hear ya there my wife won't let me sing in the shower. Lol. 
Take care. 
LH


----------



## Stufart (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok, I put a Jack Herer in the soil and while its taking its time I think its about to brake the surface. Takes longer but maybe slower is better.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't think that it is necessarily that slower is better, but I do believe that it is best to handle the cracked seed as little as possible.  It is easy to damage the little root and/or introduce pathogens.  I have very good luck planting directly into some kind of medium, rather than putting in a glass of water or paper towel.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 22, 2013)

Its now broken the surface, yahoooo. I will do it like that from now on.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2013)

Good going. congrats.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done and congrats on the new one...


----------

